# 20 inch canti schwinn



## kccomet (Nov 16, 2014)

picked this up to day, the numbers came up 1952, does anyone know what model this is , and when they started using this head badge.....thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool little 20 incher. Those winged badges were only used on a few specific 1950's Schwinn lightweights such as the Varsity. It was also used on later lightweights when the badge was reduced to the 3.25" size during the 60's.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 16, 2014)

In the '52 catalog, there are no 20" cantilever frames shown nor are there any listed in the price guide.  

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_08.html

There are some shown for '53, but nothing with a chain ring like yours.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2014)

If that has a late 1952 serial number it could be a 1953 model J-40 unequipped Meteor cantilever frame.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 16, 2014)

i dont know too much about 50s bikes. a buddy told me the serial number was a 52. the serial number is f 9 8 7 2 2. as far as the badge ive seen those on some 50s lightweights. the badge is rivited on ,seems to be original, but iv never seen one on a balloon tire bike. thanks for any info


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2014)

That serial number was recorded 12/04-12/05/1952. Being this late in the year your bike would definitely be a 1953 model and more than likely it was a J-40 Meteor. The 1952 J-40 was not a cantilever bike.

Interesting note on this model. It went from a DX frame in 52 to a cantilever frame in 53 and was named the Meteor. In 54 the model number was changed to J-32 and it was called a Wasp. Then it was totally discontinued for 1955 with leaving just the Spitfire and Hornet 20" ballooners. The middleweights added to the loss of the balloon tired bikes and the J-32 balloon was now a middleweight F-32 named the American.


----------



## REC (Nov 16, 2014)

*52 j-40*

The 52 J-40 was a "DX" style frame. Here's the one I bought that was advertised as a 68 StingRay a few years ago. Two shots - one as bought, the other as now. 

The third and fourth shots are a 54 Canti-framed rider built from a frame (before and after).
REC


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2019)

REC said:


> *52 j-40*
> 
> The 52 J-40 was a "DX" style frame. Here's the one I bought that was advertised as a 68 StingRay a few years ago. Two shots - one as bought, the other as now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2019)

Wanted to post a picture of a 52 cantilever 20 inch I recently purchased ...


----------

